# should i get the laptop laminated?



## NauticA (Aug 30, 2008)

bought a sony vaio laptop.
its outer part is pretty shining and whenever i carry it, fingerprints gets embursed on it..
i want to know that can i get it laminated in order to prevent it from scrathces also..
and what abt the screen?


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 30, 2008)

NauticA said:


> bought a sony vaio laptop.
> its outer part is pretty shining and whenever i carry it, fingerprints gets embursed on it..
> i want to know that can i get it laminated in order to prevent it from scrathces also..
> and what abt the screen?



I cannot exactly say if you need this or not but I am eager to know how to get a laptop laminated. Can you describe how to do it ?


----------



## NauticA (Aug 30, 2008)

i m gonna get it cold laminated..
in which they will laminate the laptop from outer-upper side..
one can also laminate the screen of the laptop..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 31, 2008)

No don't do that...Ur laptop may get damaged..


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 31, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> No don't do that...Ur laptop may get damaged..



I was thinking about that also. 

But I wonder how laptop manufacturers do that ? When I visited an Apple Shop last time to preview a MacBook Pro, I saw it was entirely laminated with thin transparent plastic.   I wish to know how can it be done.


----------

